# Somali kitten photos :) been here 2 weeks and....



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

she is into everything! lively little girl but settled well 











and with one of the NFC's.....the youngest of them at 14 months!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I am starting to fall in love with Somali's


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

She is lovely.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> I am starting to fall in love with Somali's


they are lovely cats, but often overlooked


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hoping to have cuddles at the supreme cat show this year


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and :001_tt1::001_tt1:
Puss in Boots


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Just :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and :001_tt1::001_tt1:
> Puss in Boots


LOL yes the real puss in boots!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> hoping to have cuddles at the supreme cat show this year


there is always a good show of Somali's there  we will be taking the little madame along with the NFC's too if all goes to plan!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww isnt she a pretty little thing, gorgeous.:001_wub:..:001_wub:_


----------



## nannette (Jul 18, 2013)

she looks very smart  a lovely kitten



MrRustyRead said:


> I am starting to fall in love with Somali's


I know only one treatment to this illness, having one !!  or many


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww how cute is she! :001_tt1: love the one of her lying draped down the sofa ! looks like play got so exhausting!


----------

